# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Adams appel?

## rafaelo

halli miss een raare vraag maar kan je ook iets met je adams appel krijgen? en wat zit er onder je adams appel is mijn vraag want heb dus al een heele tijd hetgevoel of het daar dikker is onder me adams appel heel raar je ziet het ook wel een beetje hij kan toh niet groeien of kan dat wel? bedankt

----------


## Justify

Hoe oud ben je? Als je nog bezig bent met je groeiproces, dan groeit de adamsappel nog en hij groeit naar voren, dus dan kan het lijken dat het ook onder je adamsappel dikker is geworden, maar dan is je huid gewoon meegegroeid. 
Als je al uitgegroeid bent en je vindt echt dat het dikker is geworden, kan je altijd naar je huisarts toe. Beter voor niets naar een dokter, dan dat je wacht terwijl er wel iets is. En dit geldt ook eigenlijk voor als je nog groeit, anders blijf je misschien nog stressen. Een antwoord van een dokter kan dat bevrijdend werken.
Overigens zit ietsje onder je adamsappel de aanhechting van je stembanden, als ik me dit correct herinner. Maar vaak merk je wel door keelpijn dat daar wat mee aan de hand is en aan je stem natuurlijk.
Maargoed vanaf hier is het altijd moeilijk te beoordelen.

----------

